
Effects of Vitamin D and Omega-3 Fatty Acid on Biomarkers of Inflammation - bookofjoe
http://clinchem.aaccjnls.org/content/early/2019/10/23/clinchem.2019.306902
======
zokier
Note, despite the conclusion "neither vitamin D nor n-3 FA supplementation
over 1 year decreased these biomarkers of inflammation", there is this bit in
the actual article: "Among individuals who had <1.5 servings of fish per week
at baseline, active n-3 FA was associated with a decline in hsCRP of 10.45%
(95% CI, -20.44% to 0.79%)"

So for those of us who do not eat fish, compensating that with supplements
might make sense still.

The article also mentions some other benefits of the supplements, beyond
controlling inflammation:

> Participants with normal body mass index (BMI <25 mg/kg²) randomized to
> active vs placebo vitamin D showed a significant reduction in invasive
> cancers

> Cardiovascular disease events were significantly lower for active vs placebo
> n-3 FA among individuals who consumed <1.5 fish servings/week. Additionally,
> n-3 FA supplementation reduced risk of myocardial infarction

~~~
zz0rr
> BMI <25 mg/kg²

can someone parse those units? BMI is usually presented as kg/m^2

edit - it's just a typo, the rest of the paper uses the right units

------
mrdoops
I'd like to see a 2 year study on absence of Omega-6 and/or Seed oils in the
diet.

------
aklemm
There’s a lot of talk about the dangers of “inflammation” but I’ve failed to
find a good list of actions one can take to fight it.

~~~
ianai
Sleep well every night. The crazy healthy impacts of good sleep are
astronomical. Avoid fried or heavily processed foods. Keep your circulation up
with exercise so your blood gets everywhere it needs to go and through the
liver. This also keeps you nicely oxygenated. Look up diabetic sores for some
on how that can go bad. Etc

~~~
eikenberry
Please define what you mean by "heavily processed foods". People use those
terms for anything they think is bad without any consistency.

~~~
Descartes1
From a blood sugar and insulin perspective (which is a large part of the
inflammatory perspective), it is literally the fineness of the carbohydrate
particulate, the addition of refined sugars and the extraction of fiber -- all
of which raise the glycemic index. If you look at fast food, this is part of
the "process" by which food is made soft and palatable and shelf life is often
increased to boot.

You're correct though. The term is very unclear and doesn't help people.
Generally speaking the refinement process of carbohydrates and sugars means
glucose hits your blood stream faster and increases inflammation. (These
refined carbs are also more addictive, reduce insulin sensitivity over time
and lead to obesity)

For an anti inflammatory diet think raw foods, whole grains, high fiber,
quality protein, low amounts of complex sugars, NO refined sugars. Stay low on
the glycemic index.

Basically, make your body do a little work to metabolize calories. No easy
street.

Also don't fry with vegetable oils. Consume plenty of olive oil and fish oil.

~~~
Baneofbatman
I find that when I try cutting out sugars and refined carbs I get quite
fatigued and find it more difficult to function. That is already on top of
poor quality sleep I get.

I end up with cravings for sweet foods to boost my energy and will often find
an excuse to go buy a couple bags of sweets so I don't feel so drained of
energy.

Do you have any recommendations I can use to cut down on my high glycemic food
intake?

~~~
gojomo
Taper off, retaining some daily servings of less-harmful carbs (like potatoes
or rice) for a while, even after eliminating all added sugars.

As you drive carbs closer to zero, make sure you're eating plenty of fatty
foods to provide an alternate, slower-burning energy source. Also, when
massively lowering carb intake, drink plenty of fluids with electrolytes, as
that often helps lessen the "keto flu" symptoms of your body's incremental
transition to different metabolic balances.

There's a carb-craving feeling that's easy to confuse with true hunger, likely
because for so long on a sugar-heavy diet your body has learned your blood-
sugar levels have been correlated with actual hunger or plenty-of-energy. But
you can remind your body that there's another pathway. I think it's a bit like
recovery from an injury via physical therapy: you have to re-teach your
muscle/joints that, yes, they _can_ do the original/optimal movements, without
pain, after they've spent a while receiving alternate signals.

Tackle sleep issues separately, with things like caffeine reduction, screen-
time-at-night reduction, exhausting exercise during the day, a segregated
quiet/dark sleep space, etc.

Good luck!

------
vondur
I didn't know that people were taking Vitamin D and Fish Oil for inflammation
reduction. Nice to see that Vitamin D supplements may help lower cancer rates,
and fish oil reduces heart attack risks.

------
leoh
Note: this doesn't mean that Vitamin D and Omega-3s don't have anti-
inflammatory properties. It merely shows that inflammation biomarkers are
reduced. For example, aspirin is anti-inflammatory, yet is thought to have
negligible effects on biomarkers of inflammation.

------
nscalf
I don’t think I’ve seen vitamin D claimed as an anti inflammatory supplement
(or that deficiencies cause inflammation). The same goes for omega 3 to omega
6 ratios. I’ve heard plenty of claims, but not that one.

~~~
JamesBarney
They've found lots of links between auto immune diseases and low vitamin d.

~~~
treeman79
Some super controversial studies indicate that bacteria infection is feeding
on bit D. That’s what the body is responding too.

I have auto immune disorder. Low vitamin D. And antibiotics will improve my
symptoms.

Wish there was more research on the topic

------
waspleg
I have MS. My neurologist straight up said many years ago that vitamin D is
not a cure ... but he did recommend taking a supplement, unfortunately the
urologist disagrees...

------
all_blue_chucks
tl;dr: Conclusions: In this large sample from a population-based randomized
controlled trial, neither vitamin D nor n-3 FA supplementation over 1 year
decreased these biomarkers of inflammation.

------
sunworshipper
Its not a lot of vitamin d. 10 minutes in the sun can generate 20,000ui. When
my levels were close to 500nmol/l, I felt really good, but that was from
summertime exposure even on cloudy days with top off. Problem is at those
levels, some consider that to be toxic and I didn't know what else my body was
being depleted of more quickly than normal, but a brussel sprouts craving did
develop which could have been many things including folates.

Plus what equipment was used to do these measurements? , Vitamin d testing is
variable which is why the Standardization program exists and its also possible
other test equipment could be variable for other measurements because
different manufacturers will patent methods and these could be different to
another manufacturer using a different patented method. So a standardization
program needs to be established for all tests using different machines
including mass spectrometry.
[https://ods.od.nih.gov/Research/vdsp.aspx](https://ods.od.nih.gov/Research/vdsp.aspx)

